
Papers Written by Googlers - Anon84
http://research.google.com/pubs/papers.html
======
11ren
At least one of the links for a paper links to a GoogleTM search for it.

------
peregrine
Well now I'm waiting for the obligatory list of papers Microsofters(?) have
published. Cause I'm sure its long.

